# The Successful Spawning of Thailand



## ethertribetoronto (Nov 25, 2021)

TOP 
Father : Thailand.
Type: Plakat Halfmoon.
Coloration: Marble galaxy koi Betta.
Age : 1yr.

BOTTOM:
Mother: Jasmine
Type: Halfmoon.
Coloration: Unknown Colors went from grey, to grey blue. Was


----------

